# Diesel Almaty shoes



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2007)

i love diesel shoes and i've had about 4 pairs so far because they're so comfy and look so nice with jeans.

i haven't been able to find the older pair i liked, but i came across the newer ones.

i tried them on and it felt like GEL! it was soooooooo comfy!

i'm gonna buy these tomorrow...







they look very plain and boring, but i didn't like them til i saw them on people and how good they looked.

it's mens, also, but i don't care.

what do you think? anyone else wear diesels?


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmm, I guess if they're comfortable then that's a great reason to buy them. I'm just not into black sneakers.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't have Diesel shoes...just jeans. But the shoes look great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2007)

they're not sneakers. i'd never wear them with sweatpants or shorts LOL


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

i dont like those


----------



## anne7 (Jan 15, 2007)

I saw the cutest pair of diesels that were cream with pink on the "raised" parts of the leather, and they were so cute! I want.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 15, 2007)

I love Diesels! They are my absolute favorite!

I have this pair and wear them all the time!


----------



## Teresamachado (Jan 15, 2007)

I think they are cute... Me like

I'm looking for something like that to walk around...


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 16, 2007)

i got them! i :heart: them!

i used to have those in black!

those are cute! i've never seen them before?

these are the best for walking around. i used to waitress and these were the only shoes that didn't hurt my feet and they're cute and casual.


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 16, 2007)

They really look like sneakers - unless that picture isn't doing them any justice. I don't really like that all-black ones all that much. The ones with a little bit of color are a lot cuter imho - but hey if you like them then that's all that matters.


----------



## Jesse Cerritos (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi i was just gonna ask you where i could get some shoes like that ive been looking everywhere for them cant find them anywhere if you know where i could find them would you let me know please thank you.


----------

